# Repeat Waiver Request



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

If I keep requesting waivers for distant networks will local stations eventually give in?

I was approved for two out of four networks.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

NO, they will keep denying you.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

west99999 said:


> NO, they will keep denying you.


You dont know that and there are loop holes in the law. One is that the station only has 30 days to deny the waiver or the waiver is deemed automatically approved should DirecTV decide to approve it. Also, stations can lapse their subscription on the tool that they use to deny waivers (had that happen personally). Plus I have had them get tired of me and approve it before. Dont give up. You must be a DirecTV commercial?


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

You dont know that and there are loop holes in the law. One is that the station only has 30 days to deny the waiver or the waiver is deemed automatically approved should DirecTV decide to approve it. Also, stations can lapse their subscription on the tool that they use to deny waivers (had that happen personally). Plus I have had them get tired of me and approve it before. Dont give up. You must be a DirecTV commercial?


No I subscribe to DISH. Since I was approved for two out of four networks will the two networks I was approved for keep getting waiver requests. I do not want we sent waiver requests for those 
Nice peeps that approved the waivers.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Are the ones that where approved o&o and the ones that wherent not by chance?


----------

